# apache22 install problem



## wonslung (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm tryng to install www/apache22 and I get the following error at the end:



```
Installing configuration files
Installing HTML documents
Installing error documents
Installing icons
Installing CGIs
Installing header files
Installing build system files
Installing man pages and online manual
for i in ab apxs dbmmanage htdbm htdigest htpasswd httxt2dbm logresolve; do  install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 /var/ports/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/docs/man/$i.1 /usr/local/man/man1;  done
for i in apachectl htcacheclean httpd rotatelogs suexec; do  install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 /var/ports/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/docs/man/$i.8 /usr/local/man/man8;  done
===> Installing rc.d startup script(s)
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
```


----------



## anomie (Aug 6, 2012)

I'd check the output from two commands: 

```
# ls -lod /usr/local/etc/rc.d

# ls -lo /usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache22
```

If there are any strange flags or permissions set, correct them. 

Failing that, `# make distclean`, ensure you have the latest port revision, and try again?


----------

